# have I missed my period??



## mrs.amillian (May 24, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

I would really appreciate some advise.  My Husband and I have been trying to concieve for a month now, I was previously on Microgynon, and had a withdrawal bleed a month ago, then 10 days later I had a little bleed, the same brownish discharge lasting approx two days.

Now should I count, till my next period, from the full withdrawal bleed due monday gone, or the second mini bleed, I have no clue.

Thanks very much for your help

Jessica


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jessica,

You should count from the full withdrawal bleed that you had. It isn't unusual for it to take some time for your natural cycle to settle after coming off the pill; breakthrough bleeding is also quite common. Just track your bleeding and it will hopefully settle into a regular pattern soon. Do you remember your natural cycle pattern before going on the pill?

It is still very early days in your ttc adventure  So just take it easy, have plenty you know what  and hopefully you will be successful before long. If your periods don't settle into a regular pattern or if you are still unsuccesful after a year of trying then you'd want to go and see your GP at that point.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Jessica, I see this is your first post, welcome to FF. 

As Mazv says, it's very early days. The BCP can muck up your cycle quite significantly - alternatively some women become super-fertile just after stopping the pill... if you have already been having BMS the mini bleed might even be an implantation bleed!

If you have looked around FF at all you have probably realised this site is for those who are having difficultly conceiving (i.e. have diagnosed infertility - been trying more than 12 months without success) or who need fertility treatment for other reasons (i.e. genetic reasons or same sex relationships). if you have no known issues preventing conception, I'm not sure how much support you will find on here that's useful right now. In fact I might even suggest that some of the heartbreak and the detailed discussions on here might overwhelm you rather than support you at this point. You might find a forum such as BabyandBump more appropriate for your needs right now: http://www.babyandbump.com/

Meanwhile it's been suggested by some of the countries most renowned fertility experts that the best way to get pregnant (assuming no known fertility issues) is to have regular sex (3 x per weekish) and not worry overly about all the charting and timing things too much. About 85% of couples conceive this way within 12 months, and that goes up to about 91% within 3 years.

 on your TTC journey.

C~x

/links


----------

